# Any 2 wheelers here?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My cousin let me baby sit his KLR650 & I've put about 200 miles on it. I'm really liking this thing. Anyway, We rode about 60 miles yesterday all on back roads... was fun.

Red is start & trip out, blue is back.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Like I mentioned in your other post I used to have a Suzuki DR 250 and it was alot of fun for getting out and blowing off steam by blazing backroads and such but none of my friends had bikes at the time and I got bored with it riding by myself all the time and sold it. 

It would have been nice to still have a year or so ago when gas prices were upwards of $4.00 a gallon.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

you aint kidding, diesel got even higher. I rode the hell out my street bike.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

it was so fun when it was that short , only a 6 inch stretch and a 2 stage turbo with methanol injection. over 400 horse and only 366 pounds. Uncontrollable for the most part but very fun being able to smoke the tire at 80 mph on the interstate. Now it sits at 74 inches which is 20 over.


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

i sold mine to get the brute


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

heres a pic of it, man it was scary fast


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

they are tons of fun. but deadly as hell , 4 years ago i was underneath a honda accord with 28 bones broken. 16 of them were vertabrae


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats the only reason i wont own a bike .. i trust me its everyone else i dont trust.. browland how fast you running in the quarter with that beast??


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i mainly stay on the dragstrip now and barely get on that street bike. Unless i wanna play with some street bikes. My busa is the scary ride..


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

the turbo bike runs some 8.20's . daily driver ( if i actually rode it ) the busa is in the 7.80's right now. Im still trying to grow a big enough pair to really run it. I have it tuned very mild till I get enough confidence to up the NOS . I go up a bit every time out. I started sprayin a 30 hp 2 stage fogger , wet . Im now up to 140 hp, still got to get all the way to 250 hp. It takes some getting used to. I went from the turbo street bike to prostreet over night and had no idea what i had built.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

its very scary without wheelie bars.


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

yea they are like walking around with a loaded gun against your head while you gently hold the trigger, nice ride browland


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks buddy, im very proud of both. Now if i could only get that brute to run ...


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

yea if u get your brute to run like that iam sending mine your way


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 1980 gs850g. Its kinda ugly. The lil lady has a 1971 cl350. Its allot of fun going to different shows and rides like the bearded lady, and the blind lizard's club. and then I run the dirt bikes on the ice in the winter. That's wet your pants fun!:rockn:

gs850









Her cl350









Winter riding








vid
[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/?action=view&current=086.flv"]







[/ame]
My boy kicking my butt and I'm trying :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

cool bikes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That busa LOOKS fast just Sitting there!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

fabman, my bike drags cant compare to the pucker factor of riding on ice. I have ripped an oil pan off at 85 on my gixxer and that was as close to riding on ice as ill ever get! I cant even imagine how you stay on that thing. You got balz bubba.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Tell you the truth we get as much traction on the ice as you do on your street bike. Its just a mental thing to get over and thats the hard part.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey browland whats your busa sittin at?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

here is my busa. its nothing compared to browlands though








and this is my brothers. if we get everything right it should run good.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

my 05 zx10. i dont ride as much as i used to... do a few trackdays here and there and scare most people who ride w/ me... lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Nice! :rockn:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres mine. 09 yz450f.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> hey browland whats your busa sittin at?


76 inches as of today


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats crazy. thats like 16 inches over....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

18 over and still stands straight up like a deer stand


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah those car tires definatly hook....man i love drag racing....cant wait til i rebuild my motor


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Im actually running a 7 inch motorcycle slick.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

cool


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have any pics on my work PC, but Started out with an old school 84 Zuki GS550EF, moved up to a 88' ZX-10, Followed that up with a 98 GSXR 750 that my boss ran over with his dodge ram, Used insurance money to buy a 98 TL-1000R, Sold that and got an R1 that I smashed into many pieces one night on a back road ride. Had a few dirt bikes in there as well, but next year I have my eye on a Ducati 1098 or a ZX10 what ever the funds allow for.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I think ducati is done. Harley pulled the plug on them recently.No more will be made.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

browland said:


> I think ducati is done. Harley pulled the plug on them recently.No more will be made.


You are thinking of Buell. They cut them off. Ducati and HD nothing to do with each other.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

my bad, i get them confused every time.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

browland said:


> my bad, i get them confused every time.



hahaha all good man. Buell = ugly slow bike... Ducati = sex on wheels.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

beavel said:


> hahaha all good man. Buell = ugly slow bike... Ducati = sex on wheels.


I hear ya ! I tend to fancy the Suzuki's myself. Raw horsepower.And after you spend an additional 10 grand on them they look good! LOL


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

browland said:


> I hear ya ! I tend to fancy the Suzuki's myself. Raw horsepower.And after you spend an additional 10 grand on them they look good! LOL


I loved my Suzuki's will not lie. My 98 GSXR (first year for the FI) was a fun machine, and my TL -R was my first twin and I loved that sound and power. 

I have not liked the style of the new Gixxers in the front end, always loved the double headlight look over the single crows beak thing they have going on now. Not to mention in this town, 95% of the bikes are Gixxers and I like to be a little different then the rest )


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I think 2004 was the last year the gixxer 1000 looked good. I didnt like the new tail section they went to in 05 and up.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

DeboBrute on here used to have a TL1000R. Ya'll think a brute sounds good with a Muzzy it's nothing compared to a TL with dual yoshimira's.

Beavel I am gonna have to agree with you on the Ducati, I've always liked the Ducati Monster.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought that buell was ruining a rotax as well as the HD.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

1098 is pure drool. buddy of mine has one. but compared to my 10r, its a dog.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Twisted10 said:


> 1098 is pure drool. buddy of mine has one. but compared to my 10r, its a dog.


Yea the 10R has it in speed for sure. And price wise the 10r is way better also, will see how much money I have left after I flip this house and buy my new truck. 

I was going to buy a 999 Ducati or the Brute, the Brute won out on that day and now I really want another Street bike, so next year is the year if all goes as planned.


----------

